# Films with Military Life



## paxis

I'm looking for films that give an idea of routines in the military, in particular those of the Canadian Forces. Peacekeeping topics also preferred. Can be a documentary or dramatized, though the latter is less preferred.

I have only watched Blackhawk Down, Shake Hand with the Devil (dramas) and plan to watch Saving Private Ryan (probably is irrelevant to the topic at hand but it was recommended to me), Caught in the Crossfire and Price of Duty (both are NFB documentaries about peacekeeping).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ludoc

Jarhead


----------



## chrisf

In the Army Now.


----------



## Green On!

Stripes  ;D


----------



## Pieman

"One flew over the Coo Coo's Nest"


----------



## Jarnhamar

Ultramarines the movie.


----------



## WrenchBender

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037449/

The Way Ahead

WrenchBender


----------



## CombatDoc

The TV show Combat Hospital, set in KAF when Canada still commanded the Role 3 hospital.


----------



## brihard

Jarhead actually captures some of the absurdity, boredom, and frustration of the combat arms.


----------



## cupper

The Brothers In Arms Series.


----------



## jeffb

Brihard said:
			
		

> Jarhead actually captures some of the absurdity, boredom, and frustration of the combat arms.



Generation Kill is an HBO series that also does this quite well IMO.


----------



## my72jeep

Band of Blothers, Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Jarnhamar

If I'm on a bus and someone puts full metal jacket on one more time I'm going to jump out the window.


----------



## chrisf

Brihard said:
			
		

> Jarhead actually captures some of the absurdity, boredom, and frustration of the combat arms.



Sgt Bilko captures some of the creativity of garrison life...


----------



## blacktriangle

Jarhead seemed pretty accurate to me as well...


----------



## dogger1936

jeffb said:
			
		

> Generation Kill is an HBO series that also does this quite well IMO.



I agree. Restapo although an American documentary; it about as real as it gets showing life in COP's.


----------



## 2010newbie

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I agree. Restapo although an American documentary; it about as real as it gets showing life in COP's.



Restrepo


----------



## Ex-SHAD

Buffalo Soldiers is probably one of the best depictions of the sheer boredom of being PCS'ed to West Germany during the 80's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgLDMyyMZIg


----------



## Gramps

The Hill
 http://imdb.com/title/tt0059274/


----------



## MikeL

Hell and Back Again



> From his embed with US Marines Echo Company in Afghanistan, photojournalist and filmmaker Danfung Dennis reveals the devastating impact a Taliban machine-gun bullet has on the life of 25-year-old Sergeant Nathan Harris. The film seamlessly transitions from stunning war reportage to an intimate, visceral portrait of one man’s personal struggle at home in North Carolina, where Harris confronts the physical and emotional difficulties of re-adjusting to civilian life with the love and support of his wife, Ashley. Masterfully contrasting the intensity of the frontline with the unsettling normalcy of home, HELL AND BACK AGAIN lays bare the true cost of war.



Desert Lions - can find it on the Canadian Army website


> The film delivers a gritty, candid view of the challenges and opportunities faced by Canadian soldiers now participating in the NATO training mission, Operation ATTENTION, said LCol Vernon, who recently returned from a four-city screening tour across Canada earlier this month.
> 
> The documentary follows nine members of an Operational Mentor Liaison Team (OMLT) tasked with holding the village of Nakhonay while
> mentoring a company of Afghan soldiers.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

"Tunes of Glory." It is set just after WW2 so it is a little dated, but it might give you some insights into a post-war military.


----------



## cupper

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> "Tunes of Glory." It is set just after WW2 so it is a little dated, but it might give you some insights into a post-war military.





			
				Gramps said:
			
		

> The Hill
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0059274/



Two excellent movies in my opinion.


----------



## Old Sweat

Maybe I am just getting bitchy in my twilight years, but there is a dearth of films that depict life in an army between wars, or at least between deployments. Any you are apt to find will be British or more likely, American. Culturally the Canadian Army comes somewhere between them, with a structure closer to the British but a social background that reflects our North American roots. Tunes of Glory is a great film, but it is about a conscript British battalion in the dark days after the Second World War when rationing and all the rest made the UK a dark and dreary place.

Maybe From Here to Eternity would be a start, but again it is American, and maybe not all that reflective of real life at that. It is, however, a helluva good movie.

My 2 cents, which is considerably more than I made as a movie critic last year.


----------



## Jimmy_D

For a movie that depicts some theatre and post theatre I would recommend "Home of the Brave".


----------



## Greymatters

If you are looking for a more modern 'Canadian' film there is a made-for-TV one called 'Peacekeepers' that came out in 1997, starring Gabriel Hogan, and Jeremy Ratchford.  Not the best depiction, heavily stereotyped, but it was 'Canadian' and did show some of the issues soldiers deal with on deployments...


----------



## Ducimus BTC

jeffb said:
			
		

> Generation Kill is an HBO series that also does this quite well IMO.


Agreed, definetly a must see series.


----------



## Sizzle709

If you want something a bit more real I would suggest:

Armadillo or Restrepo


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

It has been ages since I saw it, but I recall that Nicholas Campbell starred in a movie called "Going Home" in the late 80's.  It portrayed some of the events of the Kinmel Park Riot in 1919.
http://www.canadiangreatwarproject.com/writing/kinmelpark.asp

http://cobwfa.ca/DOCUMENTS/WWI-Kinmel%20Park%20Mutiny%20-%20Canadian%20Army.pdf

Apparently, there is a Welsh TV documentary about the Riot/Mutiny, but not much info on the internet on where to find it.


----------

